# Your Top 5 Artists



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

Alright, here's a swell idea. *Post your personal top five artists.* I'm legitimately interested in what your favorite artists/bands are.

1. 16Volt
2. Front Line Assembly
3. Chemlab
4. H3llb3nt
5. Sonic Mayhem


----------



## Bark (Jul 13, 2012)

Let's see... Ahh..

1. Daft Punk
2. Tool
3. Yoko Kanno
4. System of a Down
5. Hoobastank


----------



## Plantar (Jul 13, 2012)

This is gonna be hard.

1. Mark Lanegan
2. Screaming Trees
3. Tally Hall
4. My Sister's Machine
5. Scorpions


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 13, 2012)

1. Gucci Mane
2. Skrillex
3. Young Jeezy
4. Waka Flocka Flame
5. 50 Cent


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2012)

I still don't think 5 is enough but mkay >.>

1. Between The Buried and Me
2. The Mars Volta
3. Rush
4. Silversun Pickups
5. Maurice Ravel


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2012)

Only listing actual 'bands' here:
1. Ozric Tentacles
2. Tangerine Dream
3. Yes
4. Niyaz
5. Rush


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2012)

Beck
M83
Radiohead
Flying Lotus

uhh... oh man this is hard...

Boards of Canada? I don't even know...
How about my top 4 up there, I can't choose a 5th


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2012)

Can I keep going? 3:
5 isn't enough. 10 is enough.
6. Yes
7. The Who
8. Led Zeppelin
9. Underoath
10. Three Trapped Tigers


----------



## aqxsl (Jul 13, 2012)

The only thing I can say with certainty is that pre 80's Genesis will forever be my #1; otherwise tho:
2) Steve Reich
3) Tim Hecker
4) Agalloch
5) erm, Ulver?  But only because of Perdition City

This would be so much easier if we could do a top five per genreâ€¦


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 13, 2012)

Tool 
A perfect circle
Mastodon
SOAD
WhiteChapel


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 14, 2012)

- Rush (always my #1) 
- Genesis
- The Who 
- Yes
- Led Zeppelin


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2012)

1. Devin Townsend (and associated bands/projects)

I'm not really sure where to go from there. 

2. Pink Floyd
2. The Berzerker
2. Nine Inch Nails
2. Machinae Supremacy

That'll do.


----------



## Takun (Jul 14, 2012)

Pixies
Modest Mouse
Talking Heads
Crystal Castles
Radiohead


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 14, 2012)

1. The Beatles
2. Dave Grohl
3. Imogen Heap
4. Queen
5. Manchester Orchestra



dinosaurdammit said:


> Tool
> A perfect circle
> Mastodon
> SOAD
> WhiteChapel



What, no Puscifer? :V


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 14, 2012)

1. Feeder
2. Sigur RÃ³s
3. Ben Folds
4. System of a Down
5. The Postal Service


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2012)

1. Daft Punk
2. Manabu Namiki
3. Kenji Yamamoto
4...I don't have any others. Don't listen to music that much. :<

I guess Cameo from back in the day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 14, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> What, no Puscifer? :V



I didnt list skinny puppy either :U

i like both i just didnt list them as my top five. Those are the bands that I usually listen to given any time of the day. One i did and now regret to post was RHCP. Fucking love scar tissue.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 14, 2012)

1. Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea 
2. Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea 
3. Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea 
4. Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea 
5. Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2012)

1. Assemblage 23 / Depeche Mode
2. Depeche Mode / Assemblage 23
3. Joe Satriani
4. De/Vision
5. Trash 80

Though it's probably worth stating that most of what I listen to are all songs by completely different people, some of which I'm not sure who they are (particularly for the cases of my nsf files), and some of which are internet artists with screen names.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 15, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> 1. The Beatles
> 2. Dave Grohl
> 3. Imogen Heap
> 4. Queen
> 5. Manchester Orchestra



You know what? I quite enjoy listening to Manchester Orchestra, but I think I should move them out of 5th and put in Newton Faulkner. Nothing but love and respect for the guy...


----------



## Demensa (Jul 15, 2012)

Ah, 5 would never be enough... and these are not in order either.
1. Animals as Leaders
2. Buckethead
3. David Maxim Micic
4. Giraffes? Giraffes!
5. Joe Satriani

Sadly they're all guitar based instrumental projects.
I would put some classical and jazz and alt. rock in there but...
There's just too much...


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

Tool
Gorillaz
System of a Down
Deftones
Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## Isen (Jul 19, 2012)

Tom Waits
mewithoutYou
Circle Takes the Square
Titus Andronicus
Swans


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

1. Orkidea
2. Andy Moor
3. Paul Oakenfold
4. Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren
5. C-Systems


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2012)

this changes about every day but okay

1. Oceansize
2. Devin Townsend
3. Sigur Ros
4. Mono
5. Between The Buried And Me

Ask me in a few weeks and probably at least the bottom two will be different, the order will prob be different too.


----------



## Ley (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorillaz
Maroon 5
Five Finger Death Punch
Metallica
Nickelback _
(YES SO FUCKING SUE ME. I will be beyond pissed if anyone quotes me about how much 'olol nikelbuck sux'. I've heard the end of it. I don't give a shit if you hate them.)_


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

Ley said:


> Gorillaz_
> (YES SO FUCKING SUE ME. I will be beyond pissed if anyone quotes me about how much 'olol nikelbuck sux'. I've heard the end of it. I don't give a shit if you hate them.)_



Gorillaz........You get an A.
Never listened to Nickelback. I wouldn't know what they're like.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

1. In Flames
2. Godsmack
3. Disturbed
4. Rob Zombie
5. Static-X


----------



## Traven V (Jul 24, 2012)

Right now?
1. Mudvayne
2. Metric
3. Static-X
4. Modest Mouse
5. Born of Osiris


----------



## shteev (Jul 24, 2012)

1.) Deadmau5
2.) Kaskade
3.) Madeon
4.) Netsky
5.) Lemaitre

(*cough* total electro fag *coughcough*)


----------



## Conker (Jul 24, 2012)

Godsmack
Five Finger Death Punch
Shinedown
Avenged Sevenfold
Bobaflex

I could easily swap out Avenged Sevenfold with Disturbed. It's really hard to pick between those two, but Bobaflex HAS to be on that list. At any rate, I've seen all of those bands live at least once.



Ley said:


> Gorillaz
> Nickelback
> _(YES SO FUCKING SUE ME. I will be beyond pissed if anyone quotes me about how much 'olol nikelbuck sux'. I've heard the end of it. I don't give a shit if you hate them.)_


I'd put Nickelback in my top ten if this were a top ten list. I really like them and have since their beginning, pretty much. They have some flaws, but they really don't deserve the hate the Internet Hate Machine gives them.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

1. Gorillaz
2. Queen
3. Pink Floyd
4. Deadmau5
5. Smashing Pumpkins
Runner-up position goes to The Who


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Ley said:


> Gorillaz
> Maroon 5
> Five Finger Death Punch
> Metallica
> ...



I'll forgive Nickelback since you have Gorillaz and Metallica ;3


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 29, 2012)

Right now?

1. Nightwish
2. Xandria
3. Sonata Arctica
4. Within Temptation
5. Kamelot


----------



## Pine (Jul 29, 2012)

what's with pussy rock? Just kidding, Nickelback :V

1. Rage Against the Machine
2. Suicidal Tendencies
3. Clutch
4. Megadeth
5. Primus


----------



## Aleu (Aug 1, 2012)

God most of you have shit taste in music.
The Eagles
The Beatles
Queen
The Who
The Rolling Stones

RU:
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Pink Floyd
Green Day
Linkin Park
Supertramp
Styx


----------



## Isen (Aug 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> God most of you have shit taste in music.
> The Eagles
> Green Day
> Linkin Park


:3c


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 14, 2012)

- Magnum Opus
- Demetori
- IOSYS
- 3DNow
- Moro108


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 14, 2012)

Eh, it's never really been stable, but as of now:

1. The Ruins of Beverast
2. Lifelover
3. Blut aus Nord
4. Xasthur
5. Deathspell Omega


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> God most of you have shit taste in music.
> The Eagles


[video=youtube;cVaiRLDM628]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaiRLDM628[/video]

No Particular Order

Queens of the Stoneage
The Beach Boys (deal with it)
Beck
Dave Matthews Band
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 14, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> [video=youtube;cVaiRLDM628]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaiRLDM628[/video]



Good work, laddy. 

Now I can't stop myself from picturing Aleu as the cabdriver. They have the same speech pattern for God's sake. 

Meh. I'm more a song person than an artist person myself.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Good work, laddy.
> 
> Now I can't stop myself from picturing Aleu as the cabdriver. They have the same speech pattern for God's sake.
> 
> Meh. I'm more a song person than an artist person myself.



BUAHAHAA CAN'T AHAHAHA STOP AHAHAHAHAHA LAUGHING


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 14, 2012)

Lots of System of a Down on here. I approve of that.

1. Breaking Benjamin
2. Arch Enemy
3. Voltaire
4. ASP
5. Skindred

Other notable mentions would be Drowning Pool, Rammstein, Pendulum and Velcra.



Earth Rio said:


> Nightwish


Going to see them live soon with PAIN as the support. Can't wait!


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 14, 2012)

1. The Last Vegas
2. The Hush Sound
3. The Rolling Stones
4. Creedence Clearwater Revival
5. Weezer or Ash, they give me pretty much the same feels

Other than TLV or Hush though I have pretty incomplete collections on my iPod. I have a tendency towards just having my favorite songs by bands rather than full albums. It's a situation in need of remedy >_>


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 14, 2012)

1. Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
2. RuPaul Charles (shut up, man)
3. Reverend Horton Heat
4. I'm trying to figure out how to stuff the entire O Brother, Whereart Thou? soundtrack into this slot. 
5. Macklemore


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 14, 2012)

1. Audiomachine/Two Steps From Hell
2. cheshyre
3. Kenji Yamamoto
4. Disturbed
5. ParagonX9


----------



## DrewlyYours (Oct 15, 2012)

1. Above and Beyond
2. Tiesto
3. CCR
4. The Beatles
5. Pink Floyd

Five is just not enough....i could keep going. oh well.


----------



## Streetcircus (Oct 15, 2012)

Is the TS legitimately interested in our top five, or did he just want the opportunity to share his favorite bands?

1. Elliott Smith
2. Super Furry Animals
3. Radiohead
4. Grandaddy
5. Big Pun

I feel kind of racist that most of my favorite artists are white, and on top of that, they're also male. Maybe that's why I've been almost exclusively drawn to female artists recently, but it worries me that the only black artists I like are rappers.

Does anybody with similar musical tastes to mine know of any good black artists? I'm already sort of fond of The Alabama Shakes and TV on the Radio, but I can't believe there aren't more Alternative/Indie/Brit Rock artists. Were no black musicians inspired by The Beatles or The Beach Boys as children?


----------



## Fenric (Oct 15, 2012)

Hm... tough to pick five.  Not particularly in this order, because "by song" ends up with a different sequence than "by artist", but...

Erasure/Andy Bell
Pet Shop Boys
Sting
Nightwish
Rush


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> Is the TS legitimately interested in our top five, or did he just want the opportunity to share his favorite bands?
> 
> 1. Elliott Smith
> 2. Super Furry Animals
> ...



It's only racist if you like them because they're white. 

Anyway, try Jackie Wilson, Aretha Franklin, Stevie Wonder, Ray Charles, Jimi Hendrix, and/or Bob Marley.
Oh and Jackson 5/Michael Jackson.


----------



## Percy (Oct 15, 2012)

Err...

1. Rush
2. Daft Punk
3. The Black Keys
4. Nine Inch Nails
5. I couldn't think of a number 5, too many options.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 15, 2012)

As of right now?

1.Modest Mouse
2.Mudvayne
3.Jethro Tull
4.Rush
5.Born of Osiris


----------



## Saylor (Oct 15, 2012)

1: The Ramones (probably my all time favorite band)
2: The Misfits
3: NOFX
4: Operation Ivy
5: I can't say the name of the band but if you abbreviate it you end up with A.C., they are an INSANE grindcore band, and I think that their best CD was "40 more reasons to hate us". You can go ahead and look them up given that information. I'm just trying to keep it SFW.


----------



## Conker (Oct 15, 2012)

Saylor said:


> 1: The Ramones (probably my all time favorite band)
> 2: The Misfits
> 3: NOFX
> 4: Operation Ivy
> 5: I can't say the name of the band but if you abbreviate it you end up with A.C., they are an INSANE grindcore band, and I think that their best CD was "40 more reasons to hate us". You can go ahead and look them up given that information. I'm just trying to keep it SFW.


You can say cunt here. And anal. No worries.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 15, 2012)

Conker said:


> You can say cunt here. And anal. No worries.



Okay, good

the band I mentioned earlier is Anal Cunt. And they kick ass!


----------



## gangstaguru (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers
2. Hilltop Hoods
3. Foo Fighters
4. Led Zeppelin
5. Tied between Within Temptation and Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Avenged Sevenfold
2: Metallica
3; Black Stone Cherry
4, Get Scared
5> Escape The Fate


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 9, 2013)

Traditionally (i.e. the bands that have pretty much defined my musical preferences):

1. Metallica
2. Megadeth
3. Pantera
4. Iron Maiden
5. Slayer

Recently (as in the last five years):

1. Avenged Sevenfold
2. Nightwish
3. Kamelot
4. Lamb of God
5. Stone Sour/Slipknot


----------



## Conker (Nov 9, 2013)

List from last year or whenever this thread was made has changed slightly in that I'm swapping out one band for another and then moving Bobaflex up a few slots since their newest album and me seeing them for a third time.

Godsmack
Five Finger Death Punch
Bobaflex
Shinedown
Disturbed


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Mobb Deep/nas (tie)
2. Joell Ortiz
3. OFWGKTA
4. Marion Band$
5. Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 9, 2013)

bear grylls


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Forgot I made this thread. Might as well update a little.

1. Front Line Assembly
2. 16Volt
3. Rabbit Junk
4. Screaming Mechanical Brain
5. Chemlab

FLA and 16Volt tend to alternate depending on my mood, but for the most part I'd say I enjoy FLA more, if not for the simple fact that they have a much larger and more varied discography.

... and because there's like a 300-scrobble gap between the two on my Last.fm.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Deadmau5
2. Daft Punk
3. Miike Snow
4. Gotye
5. Gorrilaz


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 9, 2013)

Right now I would have to say...

1. DJ Format
2. Fat Freddy's Drop
3. Jehst
4. Hashfinger
5. Nas


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Korn
2. Tool
3. Pantera
4. Limp bizkit
5. Rob Zombie/Metallica


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Alice in Chains (w/ Layne Staley)
2. Iron Maiden
3. Pantera
4. Megadeth
5. The Sword


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 9, 2013)

1. All of the renard queenstons alias ecept for klippa 
2.pertubator 
3.anamaguchi
4. Whoever composed the music for doom II that's a sweet soundtrack
5. Idk


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't think I posted. This is hard considering I don't really keep tabs on this sort of thing.

5. Whoever did the F-Zero GX music
4. Kenji Yamamoto
3. Manabu Namiki
2. Chromeo
1. Daft Punk
1. Daft Punk
1. Daft Punk




chesse20 said:


> 3.anamaguchi



<3 <3 <3


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> 1. All of the renard queenstons alias



Oh hey well that's pretty coo-



> ecept for klippa



SAY THAT TO MY FACE FUCKER NOT ONLINE SEE WHAT HAPPENS



> 4. Whoever composed the music for doom II that's a sweet soundtrack



That would be Bobby Prince. Love that soundtrack!


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 10, 2013)

1. Elliott Smith
2. Dog Fashion Disco
3. Every Time I Die
4. Between The Buried And Me
5. Nothingface


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

1. Leonard Cohen
2. Tool
3. Ronnie James Dio
4. The Doors
5. Rage Against The Machine


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2013)

5. Aphex Twin
4. De La Soul
3. Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti
2. Bjork
1. Animal Collective


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

5. Marina and the Diamonds
4. kors k
3. Thunderpuss
2. Imogen Heap or Hidenori Shoji
1. Hiroyuki ODA

Granted, I'm only going by the most common artists I listen too, and those 6 barely take up much room. I still like most of their discographies.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 14, 2013)

My Dying Bride
King Missile 
Faith No More
Mr Bungle
Anal Cunt (circa 88-95)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2013)

So I've given this some thought...and I decided on some great artists I like. 

1. Dolly Parton. (Mainly because she used to sing really great emotional songs *and* the lady can act) 
2. Pat Benatar. (Hell is for Children, Hit me with your best shot, and Running with the Shadows of the Night are my all time favs) 
3. Bonnie Tyler. (Sorry Bonnie...Jennifer Saunders did sing "I need a Hero" better. You still rock though.)
4. Annie Lennox (Not much to say, she's just awesome)
5. Micheal Jackson. (Oh, he was all kinds of fucked up, but his music was great.) 

Honorable mentions go to Eartha Kitt, Bon Jovi, Owl City, Donna Summer, and Diana Ross.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah, I remember this! Such an impossible decision.
Today, I'm thinking:

1. Animals as Leaders
2. Andrew Jackson Jihad
3. Frederic Chopin
4. Cynic (For 'Traced in Air')
5. Anamanaguchi

(Where Animals As Leaders would be my favourite.)

I could probably write out a favourite 5 list once a week and have changes every time. The only ones I think will stay put are Animals as Leaders and Andrew Jackson Jihad.


----------

